

Setup a single node Hadoop 2 cluster with 1 command - SteveMorin
https://github.com/DemandCube/hadoop-single-node-cluster

======
dsplatonov
nice one, but will not be able to test it or use it because of GPL

------
louzar
Good job !

------
everestnepali
cool stuff!!!

~~~
SteveMorin
Do you use hadoop much?

